# New member



## teamll (Nov 2, 2021)

hi there, i have recently brought Audi TTS Vegas yellow MK3


----------



## teamll (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  good colour choice


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome  smart colour, wheels finish it very well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Love the colour & the wheels  
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Lovely car and welcome to TTF,,,


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Nice color! Welcome and congrats


----------



## the moderator (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks amazing😍


----------

